# Something like Afflicks in Brum?



## Beetlebum (Apr 19, 2017)

Of course there's nothing quite like Afflecks anywhere else.  But what's the closest thing in Greater Birmingham?

Is there anywhere even broadly similar?


----------



## J Ed (Apr 19, 2017)

What's afflicks?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2017)

sex pests bruh


----------



## Beetlebum (Apr 19, 2017)

Afflecks.Sorry.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 19, 2017)

I've just had a reverie about getting the train into Brum to go to Oasis and the Rag Market.

I'm really fucking old.

eta. Apparently Oasis still exists. It was a bit like Afflecks the last time I went in about 1994, you might want some more up to date info though


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah Oasis is still about.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 25, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> eta. Apparently Oasis still exists. It was a bit like Afflecks the last time I went in about 1994, you might want some more up to date info though



I was in there last week (there is an excellent record shop inside - Ignite). It's barely changed since the late 80's - goth clothing, leather, bangle/jewellery tat, seeds, tats, reeking chip station. It was great


----------

